# I'm considering opening a pay-as-you-go Woodshop in Northern Virginia.



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

I have been doing some research and I have found some on the west coast, but nothing local to the Washington Metropolitan area. I'm sure, even if I get people to sign waivers and take a safety class, that insurance would be pretty expensive!

The existing "pay-as-you-go" woodshops are offering monthly rates, weekly rates, hourly rates, mentorship rates, storage rates, safety class rates and flat fees for certain projects that include all of the wood, tools and shop time required to complete it.

I'm wondering what peoples' opinions are. It seems like a great idea, but I have my doubts and concerns about what some of the pitfalls could be. Regardless of how much preparation and planning go into something, there's always things that happen out of your control. My biggest fear is that someone will end up hurting themselves.

Thanks in advance and happy woodworking!,

Mike


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Mike, as you say, someone WILL end up hurting themselves. Then the price of your liability will go up and correspondingly your rate price structure. There's a reason there are not a lot of those shops around. The lawyers will get you…


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Overhead costs will most likely eat you alive.

The membership type ones lock someone in and have a much better idea of their cash flow month to month.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Check out http://www.techshop.ws/arlington.html Techshop in Arlington (Crystal City). I belong to the one in Michigan and these places have a huge investment in tools and equipment. Tours are free, so just take one.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

There's also the Fredericksburg Workshop in Fredericksburg. Great place to buy exotics in addition to being a community shop.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

Woodworkersclub.com - Rockville, MD.

Its a woodcraft franchise ($$$) but the people there are great and there is a great assortment of tools in their shop. I enjoy wandering around and rarely leave with out buying something, I'm not however a club member, I've got my own play area.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You could look into temporary insurance like at the air port. Buy a policy for the day.


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

> Mike, as you say, someone WILL end up hurting themselves. Then the price of your liability will go up and correspondingly your rate price structure. There s a reason there are not a lot of those shops around. The lawyers will get you…
> 
> - Rrrandy


Randy,

I may just do a private club. It will limit my liability, but also the possibility to make a lot more money. 
Money the lawyers can't get! Hahaha.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

> Overhead costs will most likely eat you alive.
> 
> The membership type ones lock someone in and have a much better idea of their cash flow month to month.
> 
> - patcollins


Pat,

I totally agree. I have my sights set on a 1,500 square foot freestanding garage for $500. It should be fairly easy to get a few people together to cover the rent, electricity and tools.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

> Check out http://www.techshop.ws/arlington.html Techshop in Arlington (Crystal City). I belong to the one in Michigan and these places have a huge investment in tools and equipment. Tours are free, so just take one.
> 
> - SteveMI


Steve,

Thanks!, I work in DC, so I can check this out on my way home some night in the near future!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

> There s also the Fredericksburg Workshop in Fredericksburg. Great place to buy exotics in addition to being a community shop.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

Thanks!, I'll check them out!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

> Woodworkersclub.com - Rockville, MD.
> 
> Its a woodcraft franchise ($$$) but the people there are great and there is a great assortment of tools in their shop. I enjoy wandering around and rarely leave with out buying something, I m not however a club member, I ve got my own play area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

> You could look into temporary insurance like at the air port. Buy a policy for the day.
> 
> - papadan


Dan,

Thanks!,

I'll look into that to see how or if it can work for what I'm trying to do. I like your profile quote!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like the DC area has 6 Makerspace locations. Link Now they're not dedicated to woodworking, but they do provide it.

Here in Brooklyn, guys rent larger spaces than they need and sublet to others. They provide some bench space and the use of the machines. Some commercial shops have been doing it too. Rents have really increased the last ten years, so I guess this approach helps to pay the bills and keeps them afloat.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here is one in my town you can check out.
http://communitytoolchest.com/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In my area, it's limited to one source for liability insurance with very high cost, another consideration is getting the power up to speed for all of the equipment you will need easily $4,000 -$10,000. If you haven't considered it already you might check the zoning to me sure the building falls withing the correct zoning. 
I feel it would take some time for a business like this to even break even near enough make a profit so you will need a lot of liquid reserves. Having been in different businesses over the last 50 years I think a person has to examine why the want to go into any particular business, is it because you like that type of work or is it the most profitable business you can go into given you finances and skill base? If the answer is no, you may want to rethink your idea.
Of course, if you have such financial resources you would like this as a hobby business then that's a whole different story.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wonderful thing about going into business all kinds of folks will tell you "it can't or should not be done".

I'd say if you can research costs of lliability and legal asspects and the cost that gov't will add to your plans then go for it.

I'd definately only put Sawstops in for safety purposes. That would be an awesome thing if you could make it fly.

If you have a dream go for it, just do a good business plan and have at least 18 months cash on hand to weather that startup.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure if Bones is referring to my comment, I'm not trying to stomp on anyone's dreams just trying to point out things that inexperienced potential business owners might not think about. There are folks out there that someone says you make great pancakes you should go into business and they do, there are many folks that open restaurants who fail because of lack of experience, poor planning or bad management skills, being undercapitalized, plus a mired of other reasons,this is why a large percentage of restaurant startups fail. If this is what you want to do go for it but have it well thought to take into consideration all of the challenges before you.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Building on Jim's post, there are a lot of things you have to consider business wise. Insurance is just an expense to assume and you can get a price for that. The bigger unknowns to me are space, utilities and headcount.

In this day and age, I'd expect a cabinet saw, 18" bandsaw, 12" helical jointer, 12" helical planer, drum sander, floor drill press, at least one CNC, router table, two sizes of lathes, panel saw, sliding miter saw, mortiser, enough clamps for 4 to 5 people at once, a finishing room and plenty of work benches. The floor space grows quickly and the utilities power is commercial. A conference room size like many Woodcraft for classes won't work since 7 people don't want to pay a fee to watch somebody else using a machine. A good percentage of your members may have a small shop at home, but need access to a wider jointer, accurate cabinet saw or lathe. Believe me, people will try crazy things that ruin blades and edges on all the tools. You need to fix machines quickly or users will just quit. You need to really think about how many member dues will be needed to pay the loan / lease for that equipment, then you can determine how much space the shop needs to be to account for that many member at 60% at peak times. Don't forget parking for that 60% of members and staff during peak.

Most users are going to have a full time day job and want access 24 hours or at least until 10:00 pm for all 7 days. You will need a person for the front desk, people to help users, someone to sign out the equipment, someone to do safety training before first use and on-site repair capable person. You need software to schedule the equipment so it doesn't become a multi person line at high use equipment, plus so someone doesn't monopolize an equipment.

Two places in my region charge $150 a monthly or $1,500 for yearly. That changes the demographic of people who will join. Of course the operations with those fees also have full metal working; plasma, welding, waterjet, brakes, powder coating, plus laser and vinyl cutters.

On to the good stuff. If you have major employers in the area, some may sponsor a portion of their employees membership or buy a quantity of memberships to give away to their employees. You could have paying classes for non-members by some well known craftsman. Consider having a storefront at the facility entry for members to sell things they make there, with you taking a percentage. News media likes stories like yours, put a real effort into having them do a start up story and then have special events over time that you invite them to. Make items for charity auctions and mark them as donated by and made at your shop. Don't compete with your members, but consider work for local community groups that can return money to the business.

Steve.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

The woodworkers club in Rockville is a good example , they had the club long before they became a Woodcraft dealer, Feel sure they would let you look around, just be sure that participants provide their own essentials , such as saw blades , hand tools , safety gear . They have a resident shop overseer , who supervises changing blades and set ups. i have taught there several times and its a nice operation… best of luck


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

We have a"make ICT" shop in Wichita. 25$ per month or 300$ per year for access to a complete wood shop with access to a complete metal shop. Also available 4×8 ft computer control router and a laser etcher/cutter.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

business is business. the basic principles will apply here as in any new business. do diligent research, visit other locations doing similar business. talk to a business attorney. personally, any business worth doing will come with risks. i do agree with that you should be prepared to have year or two cash reserves for personal living expenses.

probably would need duplicates of equipments with high safety rating…$100-150k to get a decent small one started. with all the empty strip malls around, you could probably find good spaces for few dollars a sf; probably provide better traffic rather than industrial areas. who's your target market? diyer's, industry…..

best ingredients for success is planning and passion for what you're doing.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

One opened in the Miwaulkeee, WI last July, it lasted just over 6 months before it closed, I dont know why.


----------

